# Electric fence + paint



## FullMoonFarm-Ky (Jan 15, 2014)

Recently bought my farm and have all the supplies to put up an electric fence once the weather warms up. My whole farm is white 4 plank fencing, and it's in desperate need of some fresh paint. If I go ahead and install my electric fence so that I can turn my new ladies out if the field, am I going to have to take the fencing down to paint later this summer? Or will spraying my wooden fence not impact the hot wire?

Thanks,
Rusty


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would think you wouldn't want to paint the hot wire but not sure.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

It will still get you but you will lose a lot of heat. The thicker the paint the more loss, I would put the wire up, turn out the girls, take the wire off, paint, then restring the wire.


----------

